# Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE



## Bluefire (5. April 2017)

*Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

Hallo, 
ich möchte meine 1080 Ti so original wie möglich belassen. Heißt Backplate und Baseplate sollen bleiben und nur der Kühlkörper selbst soll ausgewechselt werden.
Im Moment habe ich eine EVGA Hybrid Wakü verbaut welche aber nicht gerade beste Kühlleistungen zeigt (60-65°C bei 2Ghz, im Gehäuse montiert). 
Jetzt suche ich einen ähnlichen Water Block wie den Koolance GPU 220 der leider nicht mehr hergestellt wird. Dieser scheint mit der Baseplate einer 1080 kompatibel zu sein: Bild
Habe schon bei EKWB nachgefragt ob der EK-VGA Supremacy passen würde und leider wird er das nicht.  

Weiß jemand welche WaterBlocks gehen würden? 
Würde der Koolance GPU 210 gehen (link)? Er scheint ähnlich wie der 220 aber statt 45mm halt nur 35mm groß zu sein. Spielt die Größe eigentlich eine Rolle?

Schaden eigentlich die Vibrationen der EVGA Hybrid Pumpe die ja direkt auf der GPU sitzt?


----------



## chaotium (5. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

Der hier wird auch im Configurator angeboten

EK-Thermosphere

Laut der DB sollte der auf der Titan X P  passen


----------



## Chukku (5. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

Bist du dir sicher, dass du von EWKB eine zuverlässige Antwort bekommen hast?

Laut EKWB-eigenem Konfigurator passt der EK-VGA Supremacy nämlich sehr wohl auf eine 1080 Ti Founders Edition.

Ich habe das doch richtig verstanden, dass du eine FE hast und auf die den "EVGA GTX TITAN X (Pascal) / GTX 1080 Ti FE HYBRID Waterblock Cooler" verbaut hast oder?
Und um die Temperaturen zu verbessern willst du jetzt einen einzelnen Block verwenden und den zusammen mit einem grösseren Radiator in einem Custom-Loop betreiben?


----------



## Bluefire (5. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*



Chukku schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass du von EWKB eine zuverlässige Antwort bekommen hast?
> 
> Laut EKWB-eigenem Konfigurator passt der EK-VGA Supremacy nämlich sehr wohl auf eine 1080 Ti Founders Edition.
> 
> ...



Ja fast, ICh habe im Moment die EVGA Hybrid GTX 1080 Wakü (hier)verbaut aber OHNE die originale Baseplate der 1080 Ti abzunehmen. 
Der EK-VGA Supremacy müsste also mit der original Baseplate der 1080 Ti kompatibel sein. Dazu habe ich eine Mail an EKWB geschrieben dir mir auch heute noch beantwortet wurde dass eben der Block nicht mit der original Baseplate kompatibel ist. Wenn ich die Baseplate abnehme ist der EK-VGA Supremacy natürlich mit der 1080 Ti kompatibel.



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Der hier wird auch im Configurator angeboten
> 
> EK-Thermosphere
> 
> Laut der DB sollte der auf der Titan X P passen



Da muss ich aber ganz sicher die Baseplate abnehmen was ich ja eben nicht will. Die Baseplate möchte ich drauf lassen um zum einen die Karte so original wie möglich zu belassen und zum anderen um die Spannungswandler etc weiterhin zu kühlen.


----------



## Chukku (6. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

So ganz hab ich dein Vorhaben noch nicht begriffen.. deswegen nochmal ganz langsam:

 - du bist mit der Kühlleistung des EVGA Haybrid nicht zufrieden
 - deswegen willst du einen ähnlichen Kühler kaufen, der ebenfalls kompatibel zur Baseplate ist. 
 - Der Kühler selbst bringt dir dann aber nur was, wenn du gleichzeitig auch einen grösseren Radiator daran anschliesst, sonst wird sich nichts ändern.
 - Also wirst du dir dafür jetzt einen kompletten Custom WaKü Loop aufbauen? Mit eigenständiger Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter? Und das, obwohl deine CPU schon durch einen 240er AiO gekühlt wird?

artet das nicht ein wenig aus?
Hast du schon mal versucht, den Radiator anders zu positionieren? z.B. so, dass er als "intake" läuft und frische Luft von aussen zieht? Und ist da aktuell der Stock-Lüfter drauf oder hast du schon einen besseren montiert?

Ich hatte die EVGA 980Ti Hybrid, die ja die gleiche Abwärme produziert und ich hatte mit der immer so um die 50°.. hatte den Radiator aber auch als intake und mit 2 Noctua Lüftern im Push/Pull.
(Am Anfang mit Stock Lüfter und als "exhaust" positioniert hatte sie auch um die 62°)

*edit* 
"silent" wird es mit dem Stock 120mm Radiator aber in keinem Fall. 250W bekommt man mit so einem kleinen Radi halt nur mit hohen Lüfterdrehzahlen weg.

Und ich nehme mal an, dass du die Baseplate nicht anfassen willst, weil du Bedenken bei der Garantie hast? Oder was ist der Hintergrund?
Von welchem Hersteller ist denn deine Karte?


----------



## Bluefire (6. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*



Chukku schrieb:


> - du bist mit der Kühlleistung des EVGA Haybrid nicht zufrieden
> - deswegen willst du einen ähnlichen Kühler kaufen, der ebenfalls kompatibel zur Baseplate ist.
> - Der Kühler selbst bringt dir dann aber nur was, wenn du gleichzeitig auch einen grösseren Radiator daran anschliesst, sonst wird sich nichts ändern.
> - Also wirst du dir dafür jetzt einen kompletten Custom WaKü Loop aufbauen? Mit eigenständiger Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter? Und das, obwohl deine CPU schon durch einen 240er AiO gekühlt wird?
> ...



Genau. Wenn man ie EVGA Hybrid Wakü nicht iwie doch noch effektiver einsetzten kann will ich eine Custom-Loop die mit der original Baseplate der 1080 Ti FE kompatibel ist... also nur eine Waterblock für die GPU ohne Baseplate und Backplate etc.
Ggf. fliegt dann auch die AIO für die CPU raus und wird dann auch durch die Custom Loop gekühlt... aber das muss noch durchdacht werden. 
Die Luft von außen anziehen lassen hat noch keine Wunder vollbracht... ist aber immerhin im Bereich von 50°C und nicht mehr über 60°C. Es würde also schon mal etwas bringen...  ich schau mal ob in diese Richtung noch was machbar ist. Ggf den Radiator komplett nach außen verlagern wobei ich dazu die Schläuche abschrauben müsste und keine Ahnung habe wie ich wieder die richtige Menge Kühlwasser in den Radiator bekomme :S Hat da jemand Erfahrung wie das bei AIOs geht? 
.. und kann ich einfach destiliertes Wasser benutzen oder ist es aus Kühlleistungssicht besser eine spezielle Kühlflüssigkeit zu verwenden?



Chukku schrieb:


> Und ich nehme mal an, dass du die Baseplate nicht anfassen willst, weil du Bedenken bei der Garantie hast? Oder was ist der Hintergrund?
> Von welchem Hersteller ist denn deine Karte?


Ja, ich möchte eben wenns geht nichts an der Baseplate etc ändern da man da auf jeden Fall sehr leicht sehen kann (Kühlpads der Spannungswandler zerreißen etc)  ob an der Karte "rumgefummelt" wurde. Meine Titan X haben sie anstandslos zurückgenommen und da habe ich eben nur den Kühlerblock abgebaut .. hoffe dass das im Garantiefall bei der 1080 Ti auch klappen wird und Gigabyte die repariert bzw. austauscht. Außerdem möchte ich die stabilisierenden Eigenschaften dieser massiven Baseplate nicht missen^^.


----------



## Chukku (7. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

Bist du dir überhaupt sicher, dass bei Gigabyte die Garantie beim Kühlerwechsel verfällt?
Von EVGA und MSI gibt es ja entsprechende Statements, dass sie erhalten bleibt, solange man mindestens einen gleich- oder höherwertigen Kühler draufsetzt (was bei einer Wasserkühlung ja praktisch immer der Fall ist.)

Streng genommen muss sie in Deutschland rein rechtlich sogar erhalten bleiben.. aber wenn der entsprechende Hersteller das nicht vorher bestätigt, muss man im Zweifelsfall den Anwalt einschalten und das lohnt sich in den meisten Fällen natürlich nicht.

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass es tatsächlich einen "standalone" Kühler gibt, der tatsächlich mit der Baseplate kompatibel ist. Bzw. wenn, dann kann der entsprechende Hersteller dir das nicht mit Sicherheit vorher sagen und es bleibt nur "ausprobieren".

Ich würde eine dieser 3 Möglichkeiten durchführen.

 - Alles so lassen, wie es ist und mit den Temperaturen leben... im 50° Bereich ist gar nicht mal schlecht.. meine 980Tis laufen im Full Custom Loop mit 2 360er Radiaten auch in dem Bereich. (Obwohl mir das auch zu viel ist und ich deswegen in den nächsten 2 Wochen auch noch um externe Radiatoren erweitern werde.. ich sag nur, dass das keine ungewöhnlichen Temps sind).

- Deine Schläuche aufschneiden, um einen grösseren Radiator und einen Ausgleichsbehälter (ohne AGB bekommst du es nicht vernünftig wieder befüllt) erweitern und mit normalen Schlauchtüllen alles verbinden. Du solltest schon eine Flüssigkeit mit Korrosionsschutz nehmen (besonders wenn du den 120er Radi deiner EVGA Kühlung behalten willst... der ist eventuell aus Alu). Da man die verschiedenen Chemigemische aber nicht untereinander mixen soll und du nicht genau weisst, was aktuell drin ist, würde ich die aktuelle Flüssigkeit ablassen,  den Kreislauf 1-2 mal mit destilliertem Wasser durchspülen und dann neu z.B. damit befüllen: Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

- nochmal mit Sicherheit herausfinden, wie dein Hersteller es nun mit der Garantie handhabt. Am besten schriftlich per E-Mail. (ihm dabei natürlich verraten, dass du schon dran rumgeschraubt hast  )
Und bei positiver Rückmeldung gleich nen Fullcover Block nehmen.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

Gigabyte ist da wohl ähnlich kulant wie EVGA. Zurück muss die Karte im RMA-Fall aber auch bei Anbietern wie Gigabyte und EVGA grundsätzlich mit dem Originalkühler und festnageln lassen sich beide im Zweifelsfall auch nicht darauf, denn Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers. Die Garantiebedingungen sind bei den Herstellern die sich da kulant zeigen meinem Kenntnisstand nach lediglich so formuliert, dass der Kühlerwechsel zwar nicht explizit zum Garantieausschluss führt, aber im Sinne der Garantieerhaltung auch nicht explizit erlaubt ist, sondern lediglich im üblichen Rahmen einer RMA akzeptiert wird, sofern der Schaden nicht nachweislich durch unsachgemäße Kühlermontage oder -demontage entstanden ist. 



Chukku schrieb:


> Streng genommen muss sie in Deutschland rein rechtlich sogar erhalten bleiben.. aber wenn der entsprechende Hersteller das nicht vorher bestätigt, muss man im Zweifelsfall den Anwalt einschalten und das lohnt sich in den meisten Fällen natürlich nicht.


Garantie (freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers) ≠ Gewährleistung (gesetzlich verpflichtend für zwei Jahre ab Kaufdatum)

Die Garantiebedingungen können vom Hersteller frei formuliert werden und die Garantiezeit wird ebenfalls vom Hersteller definiert. Der Hersteller kann hier auch für Dinge garantieren die über die beschriebenen Eigenschaften des Produkts hinaus gehen - kommt aber selten vor. 

Die gesetzliche Gewährleistung ist dann relevant, wenn Mängel an Waren vorhanden sind oder innerhalb der Gewährleistungsfrist auftreten, welche nachweislich nicht durch unsachgemäße Nutzung oder Veränderung durch den Käufer verursacht wurden, sondern einen regulären Mangel an der verkauften Ware darstellen (z. B. Konstruktionsfehler, mangelhafte Verarbeitung, innerhalb von 2 Jahren bei regulärer Verwendung defekte Bauteile etc.). 

Mit der Veränderung des gekauften Gegenstands, z. B. durch einen Kühlerwechsel (egal, ob fullcover oder nur GPU-only) auf einer Grafikkarte, verliert man meines Wissens in der Regel alle Gewährleistungsansprüche, denn nur wenn die Karte explizit dafür gedacht wäre, den Kühler zu tauschen, oder sogar ohne Kühler ausgeliefert würde und dieser aber zum Betrieb notwendig ist, müsste der Hersteller trotzdem für sein Produkt Gewährleistung übernehmen. Wenn die Änderung nach rückgängig machen derselben und nach dem Einschicken zur RMA vom Hersteller nicht erkannt werden kann, und auch sonst keine Beschädigung vorliegt, die darauf hindeutet (abgebrochene DIE-Kanten o. Ä.) wird zwar in der Regel jeder Hersteller eine solche Karte als Gewährleistungsfall behandeln, aber im Grunde ist das seitens des Kunden, der den Eingriff gegenüber seinem Vertragspartner verschweigt, nicht in Ordnung. 
Deshalb kann man in solchen Fällen eigentlich nur auf die freiwillige Garantieleistung des Herstellers bzw. auf dessen Kulanz über den Rahmen seines Garantieumfangs hinaus setzen und hat dabei eben die besten Chancen bei Herstellern die den Kühlerwechsel in den Garantiebedingungen nicht explizit ausschließen und sich auch öffentlich bzw. durch ihr Handeln in der Vergangenheit kulant in solchen Fällen zeigten. 
Ein Recht auf einen Kühlerwechsel (unabhängig davon ob fullcover oder nicht) hat man im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung jedenfalls nicht, und im Rahmen der Garantie kommt es eben auf die Garantiebedingungen bzw. die gelebte Praxis beim jeweiligen Hersteller an. Grundsätzlich sollte man aber beim Umbau von Grafikkarten auf Wasserkühlung davon ausgehen, dass man das Risiko selbst in voller Höhe trägt und auch bei Defekten die danach unabhängig vom Kühler entstehen u. U. das Nachsehen haben wird. Das Anspruchsdenken vieler Nutzer ist heute zwar über alle Maßen ausgeprägt, aber im Prinzip müssten sich Hersteller darauf nicht in dem Maße einlassen wie es viele aus Wettbewerbsgründen trotzdem tun. 

Ein Hersteller muss genauso wenig für Dinge geradestehen die er nicht verbockt hat, wie ein Nutzer nicht mit Mängeln an Produkten leben muss, sofern er sie regulär einsetzt und nicht daran herum schraubt. Die Haltung vieler privater Nutzer, dass das Recht bei kommerziellen Produkten im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes grundsätzlich ausschließlich auf ihrer Seite stünde, egal ob sie evtl. selbst Mist bauen oder nicht, finde ich allerdings wirklich beschämend. Wenn man an Produkten mehr oder insb. weniger sachkundig herumschraubt, muss man imho das Risiko selbst tragen, wenn etwas kaputt geht - und selbst wenn es am Ende Schäden sind die offensichtlich nichts mit dem Umbau zu tun haben und im Normalfall Gewährleistungsfälle wären, hat man zumindest sein Recht die gesetzliche Gewährleistungspflicht des Herstellers in Anspruch zu nehmen durch den Umbau eigentlich schon verwirkt - egal wie gut man den Umbau vertuscht. Zum Wakü-Hobby gehört es aber natürlich dazu z. B. Grafikkarten auf Wakü umzurüsten, und es ist daher erfreulich, dass es Hersteller gibt, die diese Ambitionen mit ihrem kulanten Verhalten im, oder über den Rahmen der Herstellergarantie hinaus in solchen Fällen unterstützen. Das allgemeine Anspruchsdenken, das viele daraus ableiten ist imho aber einfach grundverkehrt.

*Edit: *
@Topic: 
Jetzt mal unabhängig vom Garantie-Thema: Wenn du unbedingt einen GPU-Only-Kühler willst, der da rein passt - warum baust du nicht einfach einen maßgeschneiderten oder baust einen kommerziellen Kühler um? Bodenplatten für diverse Kühler gibt´s als Ersatzteile und der Rest ist nicht übermäßig aufwändig. Oder du baust dir nur passende Halterung für einen fertigen Kühler der in den Ausschnitt passt. Ansonsten könntest du dir auch mal diverse Chipsatz-Kühler bezüglich Kompatibilität ansehen . Besonders kleine GPU-only-Kühler sind von der verwendeten Kühltechnik in der Regel eh nicht besser aufgestellt als die meisten Chipsatzkühler.

Solange es AnFi-Tec noch gibt wäre vllt. auch ein Blick in deren UCD-Universalkühler-Sortiment nicht verkehrt . Das sind jetzt nicht unbedingt Kühler von denen du auf so einer leistungsstarken GPU sehr gute Kühlleistung erwarten kannst, aber um die im Zaum zu halten wird´s voraussichtlich reichen.
Auch Koolance bietet einige Universal-Kühler für solche Zwecke an, die vllt. etwas performanter sind: Klick
Einen Watercool-Chipsatz-Kühler könnte man evtl. auch verwenden bzw. anpassen: Klick (die haben afair aber auch keine sehr performante Kühlstruktur).


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

Das befüllen und entlüften einer AIO ist in der Tat etwas schwierig.
Aber in diesem Video wurde eine sehr gute Lösung dazu gefunden... vielleicht geht es auch bei dir auf die selbe weise. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUVUj945iEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bluefire (10. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

Interessantes Video. 
Würde allerdings dann einen halben Schlauch voll Luft drinnen lassen. bzw rumtesten bis es nicht mehr blubbert. Ich glaub es muss sogar etwas Luft im Radiator sein damit kein Überdruck entsteht. 

Kann mann den eigentlich einfach den Radiator so wechseln? Oder muss man dann auch einen stärkere Pumpe haben? Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich wenn ich tatsächlich die Schläuche abnehmen würde nicht gleich auch noch den 240er Radiator von meiner CPU nehme. Der CPU müsste der 120er reichen. Könnte mir noch vorstellen dass das geht solange man nicht gleich 4fach größere Radiatoren benutzen will. 
Hat da jemand Erfahrung ob man Radiatoren nach "Lust und Laune" ohne auf die Pumpe zu achten wechseln kann?


----------



## Chukku (10. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

OkOk.. den Teil mit "in Deutschland muss die Garantie sogar erhalten bleiben.." hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich schenken sollen, da ich offensichtlich nicht besonders gut Bescheid wusste.
Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass Gigabyte als Hersteller im Garantiefall höchstwahrscheinlich gar keinen Stress macht, wenn man zwischenzeitlich nen Fullcover Block drauf hatte.
Selbstverständlich nur, solange man beim Herumschrauben nichts beschädigt.

Zum Thema Radiatoren:
So lange du nur einen Radiator durch einen grösseren austauschst (und keine zusätzlichen Radiatoren hinzufügst) kommt die Pumpe damit auf jeden Fall klar.
Der Löwenanteil des Durchflusswiderstandes beim Radiator kommt eigentlich dadurch zu Stande, dass das Wasser durch ein (evtl. sogar gewinkelts) Fitting erst in die "Vorkammer" des Radiators muss und von dort dann 90° um die Ecke in die schmalen Leitungen hinein. Und auf dem Weg nach draussen dann wieder um die Ecke.
Deswegen macht es keinen sehr grossen Unterschied für die Pumpe, ob du jetzt einen 120er oder einen 360er Radi im System hast.
Zwei oder drei einzelne 120er wären viel schlechter.

Wenn du also statt des 120er einen 240er rein setzt, sollte die Pumpe deines Hybridsystems das locker mitmachen.


----------



## Bluefire (11. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

So, bin gerade am Wechsel vom 120er auf den 240er Radiator dran. Die Radiatoren sind vom selben Hersteller und scheinen auch die selben Anschlüsse für den Schlauch (selber Durchmesser) zu haben.
Da ich sowieso nur die beiden Optionen habe, dass entwerde die AiO mit dem 240er Radiator betrieben werden kann oder ich mir eine custom Wasserkühlung für 200€+ zulegen muss wollte ich also doch erstmal schauen was denn mit dem 240er noch möglich wäre.

Erst habe ich gedacht dass ich die Schläuche an der Pumpe einfach abschrauben kann. Doch bei dem ganzen gemurkse habe ich letztlich nur die Pumpe vom Arctic Freezer 240 geschrottet da ich die Platine und die Spulen,  um sie vor dem Wasser zu schützen, abnehmen wollte. Hier ein dickes ACHTUNG! Man kann die Platine der Arctic Freezer 240 nicht einfach abnehmen. Der Ring mit den vielen Spulen scheint in die Plastikhalterung reingepresst zu sein und ist  überhaupt nicht an der Platine befestigt! Hatte also die ultra-dünnen Kupferdrähte einfach schon abgerissen bevor ich überhaupt realisieren konnte, dass der Ring mit den Spulen gar nicht an der Platine fest war.  Des Weiteren musste ich eben feststellen dass man die Schläuche gar nicht abschrauben kann da man den Schlauch nicht so stark verdrehen kann wie es ggf nötig wäre und ich ehrlich gesagt mit der Zeit eher das Gefühl hatte dass sich da gar nichts abschrauben lässt. Also Finger weg von der den Pumpen der AiOs!!! Es lohnt sich nicht da was dran rum  zu fummeln. Da ich sowieso viel rumlöte hatte ich auch die entsprechende Lötausrüstung um die Pume wieder zu reparieren... trotzdem ärgerlich!

Also wenn man die Radiatoren bei solchen AiOs wie dem Arctic Freezer 240 oder der EVGA Hybrid wechslen möchte dann direkt den Schlauch am Radiator abschneiden und danach den Rest vom Anschluss. Die Schläuche lassen sich übrigens nicht abziehen, man muss sie leider wirklich mit dem Messer abschneiden da der Schlauch mit dem Anschluss verklebt wurde 

Nach dem momentanen Stand haben die EVGA und der Arctic Freezer tatsächlich genau den selben Anschlüsse sowie Innen- und Außendurchmesser. Ich kann also problemlos die Radiatoren tauschen ... hoffentlich wird auch alles wieder dicht.

Befüllen werde ich sie ähnlich wie in dem Video davor. Nur dass ich nicht die Pumpe ins Wasser lege (meine sind 100% nicht wasserdicht) sondern da ja an der Pumpe sowieso die Schläuche noch dran sind, einfach die Schläuche entsprechend anschließen und ins Wasser halten. Befüllt werden die Radiatoren mit destiliertem Wasser dem Kühlerfrostschutz beigesetzt ist (wegen Korrosionsschutz). 

Hab das ganze aufgenommen... ggf stelle ich es auf YouToube falls iwer Interesse hat wie man Radiatoren bei AiOs wechseln kann und diese wieder befüllt.


----------



## Bluefire (11. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

Will die Radiatoren gerade befüllen und das ganze wieder zusammenbauen nur...Ist es egal welche Seite man beim Radiator als Einlass und welche man als Auslass benutzt???
Wäre super wenn mir das jemand schnell beantworten könnte 

Und wie sieht es mit der Luft aus. Bis an Anschlag sollte man die AiO nicht befüllen oder. wenn ich den Radiator schüttle hört man dass noch etwas Luft drin ist. reicht das?


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

Ein und Auslass ist bei den Radiatoren egal, kannst du so anschließen wie du möchtest.
Bei AIO kann ich dir dies nicht beantworten, von der WaKü ist mir aber bekannt das durch zunehmende Wärme auch die Dichte zunimmt und man den AGB nie komplett voll machen sollte.

Bei einer AIO wirst du aber auch Nachteile haben wenn noch Luft im Radiator zurück bleibt und es ggf, dann noch plätschert.
Kann ich dir daher nicht beantworten, da ich mich noch nie mit AIOs beschäftigt habe.


----------



## Bluefire (11. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei AIO kann ich dir dies nicht beantworten, von der WaKü ist mir aber bekannt das durch zunehmende Wärme auch die Dichte zunimmt und man den AGB nie komplett voll machen sollte.



Wieviel Luft lasst ihr da drin? Also in welchem Verhältnis? z.B. 95:5 (Wasser:Luft)?

K, laut anderen Foren soll es nicht viel ausmachen da man von 20°C Zimmertemperatur auf 60°C Wassertemperatur kommt was letztendlich ca 40°C Temperaturunterschied sind und eben nicht zuviel ausmachen sollte. Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum der Frostschutz (G12+ fürs Auto) plötzlich so warm wurde ^^. Der soll sich schon beim Einfüllen etwas ausdehnen 

Der Umbau scheint übrigens geglückt zu sein. Waküs sind wieder befüllt und die Schläuche sitzen bombenfest. KP warum die verklebt wurden aber einfach abziehen kann man die auf jeden Fall nicht mehr. Werde da auch keine weiteren Maßnahmen zu Sicherung vornehmen. Hier mal ein paar Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

Bei meinem 250ml AGB muss ich nur mindestens 50-100 ml immer drin haben.
Daher spielt es keine Rolle ob der jetzt 1/3 oder 2/3 befüllt ist.

In der Regel habe ich oben noch 3-5cm frei.
Bezüglich meinem Delta habe ich auch noch kein Höhenunterschied ersehen können.


----------



## Bluefire (12. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

K die Arctic Freezer macht noch Probleme.. scheint iwie Luft drin zu sein .... habe jetzt 3 mal neu befüllt und iwie wills nicht.... also ob die Luft in der Pupe selbst iwo gefangen ist. 
lasse die pumpe über Nacht laufen...


----------



## VJoe2max (12. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

@IICARUS: Die Dichte nimmt mit der Temperatur ab - deshalb nimmt das Volumen zu .
Diese Volumenzunahme ist im Temperaturspektrum einer Wakü sehr gering und wirkt sich in der Regel nicht sichtbar auf den Wasserstand im AB aus. Ohne Luftpolster im AB würde jedoch ein hydraulischer Druck aufgebaut der zu Undichtigkeiten im Kreislauf führen könnte. Wasser ist im Gegensatz zu Luft nicht kompressibel. Daher dient die kompressible Luftblase im Ausgleichsbehälter, wie der Name schon sagt, dem Ausgleich der geringen Volumenveränderungen des Wassers. An sich reicht sehr wenig Luft im AB, um diese Aufgabe zu übernehmen. Als sinnvoll im Sinne guter Handhabbarkeit hat sich bei echten Waküs jedoch ein Füllstand bis ca. 3/4 bis 4/5 des AB Volumens etabliert. Bei AIOs ist das Luftvolumen für den Volumenausgleich in der Regel sehr klein (oft nur eine relativ  kleine Luftblase oder sogar eine elastische Membran), weil eigentlich kein richtiger AB vorhanden ist. Da in AIOs in der Regel auch nur sehr geringe Flüssigkeitsvolumina vorzufinden sind, ist die Volumendifferenz noch kleiner als bei richtigen Waküs, weshalb das in der Regel reicht. Ganz ohne Luft im Kreislauf ist hier aber ebenfalls mit Problemen zu rechnen, denn druckfest sind Wakü-Kreisläufe auch bei AIOs nicht ausgelegt. Nur verhältnismäßig geringen Über- oder Unterdrücken hält ein Wakü-Kreislauf stand. Ein AIO-Kreislauf der einmal geöffnet wurde, sollte unter diesem Aspekt noch kritischer als eine neuer betrachtet werden.  

Früher, als viele Wakü Bauteile technisch noch etwas ausgeklügelter waren, gab es auch schon mal luftfreie echte Wakü-Kreisläufe mit federbelasteten Membranausdehnungskammern, die in die Pumpe integriert waren (bei der Laing DDC-Varainte die in den alten PowerMacs von Apple zum Einsatz kam).


----------



## Chukku (12. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

Bei einem AiO Radiator gilt übrigens : wenn du ihn hochkant einbaust, dann möglichst so, dass die Anschlüsse unten sind.

Dann steigt die Luftblase - die du ja zwanglsäufig für den Druckausgleich irgendwo haben willst - auf die gegenüberliegende Seite des Radis und bleibt im besten Fall dort.
Wenn sie klein genug ist, dass sie im "Übergangsbogen" zwischen den beiden Radi-Hälften bleibt, dann sollte sie da auch die Kühlleistung nicht stören.
Du willst halt so weit wie möglich vermeiden, dass die Blase durch den Kreislauf wandert und dann immer wieder in der Pumpe stecken bleibt.

Bei einem Custom Loop wär es genau anders herum: Da willst du, dass die Blase aus dem Radi rausgespült und dann im AGB eingefangen wird.


----------



## Bluefire (13. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

So, System läuft wieder. Temps haben sich erst überhaupt nicht geändert (62+°C) bis ich festgestellt hatte, dass mein Luftauslass an der Gehäuseoberseite wohl zu eng ist und es zum Wärmestau kam. Nach entfernen der Abdeckung liegen die GPU Temps nun bei ~51°C.... immer noch nicht ganz 100%ig aber ~10°C kühler als davor. Werde wohl den Radiator komplett außerhalb aufbauen müssen oder halt doch eine Custom Wakü + neues Gehäuse.. wobei sich die 300-400€ nicht wirklich lohnen werden damit man noch unter die 50°C kommt...


----------



## IICARUS (13. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

Eine WaKü hat auch nichts mit lohnen was zu tun.
Hatte vor meinem Umbau schon sehr gute Temperaturen was die CPU und GPU an geht.

Die WaKü hatte daher mehr was mit Optik, Bastelleidenschaft zu tun und damit weil ich auch mal endlich eine Wasserkühlung haben wollte.
Ob meine CPU jetzt 46 Grad erreicht oder mit Luft ich 56 Grad hatte, spielt in diesem Sinn absolut keine Rolle.

Bei der GPU macht es schon etwas mehr aus.
Denn mit nur 40 Grad statt knapp 70 Grad kann ich jetzt entweder den vollen Takt halten oder mit etwas OC immer noch gute Temperaturen beibehalten.
Aber selbst dieses hätte den Aufpreis zu einer WaKü nicht gerechtfertigt, da ohne auch alles gut lief.

Nicht wundern... meine CPU ist geköpft und habe Glück nur 1,184v zu benötigen, daher hatte die CPU schon mit Luft keine hohen Temperaturen erreicht.
Habe meine WaKü auch schon seit langen geplant und immer wieder wenn ich mir die Kosten dazu durch gerechnet habe wieder verworfen. 

Aber es ließ mir keine Ruhe und als ich dann auch Nachts anfing davon zu träumen wie ich sie verbauen würde, musste sie natürlich her... 
Am ende ist es auch nicht so dass man immer viel Geld dazu ausgibt, da wenn der Anfang schon gemacht ist nicht alles von A bis Z erneut gekauft werden muss.


----------



## Chukku (13. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

51° sind für eine Ti schon ein wirklich guter Wert.
Ich bezweifle ehrlich gesagt, dass du da auch mit einem "normalen" Custom Loop grossartig bessere Temps erreichen wirst. Wir sprechen immerhin von 250-300W TDP auf eng gepacktem Raum.

Bei einem wirklich grossen Loop mit externem Mo-Ra wären natürlich auch deutlich unter 50° möglich (40° bezweifle aber selbst dann), aber das ist dann schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Bluefire (14. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

Yey, Es macht wohl echt viel aus wo der Radiator sitzt. Habe  ihn nun auf das Gehäuse gesetzt und siehe da, er fühlt isch pudelwohl und kühlt die GPU im Furmark Dauertest auf 44°C bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl und 2037MHz (OC: 120% PWT, +160MHz)
Bei 50% Lüfterdrehzahl komme ich auf 48°C. Hier ist Temp und Lautstärke vertretbar und die Ti hält schön ihre 2 GHz
Scheint nun endlich alles zu passen.  .. bis auf dass das Gehäuse mit der aufgesetzten Wakü etwas speziell aussieht ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaotium (14. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*



Bluefire schrieb:


> Will die Radiatoren gerade befüllen und das ganze wieder zusammenbauen nur...Ist es egal welche Seite man beim Radiator als Einlass und welche man als Auslass benutzt???



Kommt auf die Radiatoren an. Bei den meisten ist es egal. Bei Aquacomputer zB ist die richtung vorgegeben


----------



## VJoe2max (14. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

^ nur bei der AMS-Serie von AC . Und auch die kann man natürlich anders herum durchströmen lasse. Die Richtungsvorgabe kommt ist bei den AMS-Radis ist an sich auch von der Richtung des Luftflusses abhängig, denn Sinn dieser Vorgabe ist die Ausnutzung eines Pseudo-Gegenstrom-Effekts trotz der Querstrombauweise des Radiators. In der Praxis hat sich jedoch gezeigt, dass daraus in der Regel kein messbarer Vorteil erwächst.

*Edit: *Grundsätzlich ist es daher bei allen Netz- und Röhren-Radiatoren für Waküs egal in welcher Richtung sie durchflossen werden. Leidliglich bei passiv-Konvektoren wie den Cape-Coras oder den Konvektoren von Innovatek ist die Fließrichtung auch messbar leistungsbeeinflussend, weil es sich bei denen tatsächlich um Gegen- bzw. Gleichstrom-Radiatoren handelt (je nach Durchströmungsrichtung), denn die freie Konvektionsströmung ist stets nach oben gerichtet.


----------



## chaotium (14. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

Ich selbst hatte schon bei der AMS den ein und auslass verwechselt, was zur folge hatte, dass ich nach kurzer Zeit knappe 50 Grad wassertemp. hatte.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. April 2017)

*AW: Suche einen Waterblock (keine FullCover Lösungen!) + Kompatibelität mit Baseplate einer 1080 Ti FE*

Das passiert aber nur wenn du Einlass mit Einlass oder Auslass mit Auslass verbindest. Die haben ja mehrere Anschlussmöglichkeiten für beides Seiten. Dann fließt gar nichts durch den Radi, sondern nur vom einen Anschluss ohne Umwege zum anderen .


----------

